# Nigerian Dwarf Buck



## HeavenlyLoveNigerian (Jul 16, 2016)

What do you guy's think about our New Buck's Genetics? I think they are Awesome!








Painted Feather Genuine Mack Cou Clair Brown Eyes D.O.B. 12/16/13 Reg: ADGA
Sire: Little Tots Estate Pandacea *B
Multi Class Winner Brown Eyes
SS: MCH Woodhaven Farms Luzifer Blue +B
SS: Willow Creek Luzin Streak ( Willow Creek Three-Time Luzer x Willows Luzianne)
SD:: Woodhaven Farms Zesta ( Woodhaven Farms Fat Chance x MCH Woodhaven Farms Eunice)
Dam Little Tots Estate Anemone 1*M 1x Best In Show 4x Best Udder Award's 
Sire: (PGCH/MCH/GCH SM3 Pines Jur En's Swell Foop + B ( Creek Road Envoy 2 X GCH, 2 X SR Grand, 3 X BOB, 5 X 1st X ARMCH Gay-Mor Berry's Jurassic 2*D)
Dam: Little Tots Estate Kalmia) 4 x Best Udder

Dam: Tiny Starz JW Rosaleen
Junior Doe Reserve Grand Champion Brown Eyes
Sire: Viking's BM Jokers Wild
SS: Rosasharn SP Batman *S *B (ARMCH Rosasham SW Sapporo +B *S x ARMCH Rosasharm TL Arwen 8*DE 2*M VEEE90)
Dam: AGS Hill Country TB HeartBurn ( ARMCH Lost Valley Tae-Bo +*SE x ARMCH/GCH Hill Country's KW Bridges Burn 2*D1*M
Dam: Tiny Starz Allspice
Sire: SG NC Promised Land SS Deviant *S +*B VVV87 (Promisedland CP Seymore Spots +*S x SG NC Promisedland MG Diva*M 4*D E91)
Dam: Lost Valley E Haiku 2*D Earned Her Milking Star 3.6 lbs. as a First Freshener Three Freshenings's (Lost Valley Eland *S Piddlin Acres Cajun Music +*S Lost Valley Felicity 2*D CH Hill Country's CoCo Angel *D HIll Country's CM Prankster +*S Hill Country's Sonic Xoom)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Lot of well known breeders in the pedigree.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

I like them a lot 
Of course I have a buck that is your bucks uncle so I'm probably biased


----------



## HeavenlyLoveNigerian (Jul 16, 2016)

Thank you so very much IHeartGoats can I see a picture of my Machil's uncle? Please


----------



## HeavenlyLoveNigerian (Jul 16, 2016)

These are the Does I am going to be crossing with Machil my buck what do you think?  Pixie Hollow Little Maccie Black with White Belt Brown Eye's D.O.B. 12/1/2014 Reg: ADGA
Sire CH Wood Bridge Farm Aladdin
Sire Rosasham BB Kentucky Warbler *S *B
SS: Rosasham WT B-Bo ++B
SS: Rosasharn WT B-Bo SS: Rosasharn BB Tom's Water Tabby (Goodwood Tom Thumb x ARMCH Goodwood Water Lily 2*D) SD: CH Rosasharn UMT Honey Bee 4*D/4*M (Rosasharn Under My Thumb +*S x SG ARMCH Rosasharn Buckwheat Honey 3*M)
SD: Rosasham TL Magnolia Warbler 1*M VEE89
(ARMCH Rosasharn Tiger L ++*S (Stonewall's Apocalypse Now x Goodwood Water Lily 2*D 'E') DD: ARMCH Rosasharn SP Honey Creeper (Rosasharn SW Sapporo *S x SG ARMCH Rosasharn Buckwheat Honey 3*M)
Dam: CH Wood Bridge Farm Well Honeybun LA90' EVEE DS: AGS Buttin' Heads Sonic Hero
DD: CH AGS Sugar Creek PT Ring-Neck Dove 
Sire: NC Promisedland Palbo Abendego
SS: Buttin'Heads Palimony *B SD: GCH Promisedland CP Lil BoPeep 1*M E92' 2007 AGS Reserve National Champion DAM: CH Sugar Creek PT Ring-Neck Dove
DS: Sugar Creek MT. Pantomine DD: Kinderhaven Valancy 1*M

Dam Pixie Hollow NF LA Esmeralda
Sire Alethia DJ Night Fever 
SS: CH Algedi Drops of Jupiter *B *S LA2011 EEE 91 E 23" (Permanent Score) 2015 ADGA Senior Get of Sire and Premier Sire Winner
SS: Rosasharn's UMT Hamachi +*B
SD: GCH AGS Rosasharn's TL Zenith 3*M
DD: SGCH/MCH Algedi DJ Honey Dew 1*M LA2010 EEEE 91'
DDS: CH Algedi Drops of Jupiter *B *S LA2011 EEE 91E 23" (Permanent Score) 2015 ADGA Senior Get of Sire and Premier Sire Winner
DDD: SGCH Rosasharn's UMT Tupelo Honey 4*D EEEE FS91
SS: CH Algethia Drops of Jupiter *B *S LA2011 91 E' EEE 23" (Permanent Score) 
SD: Alethia Como Confetti 
DS: AGS MCH Mystiques BN Como DD: SGCH/MCH Algedi DJ Honey Dew 1*M LA2010 EEEE 91'
DDS: CH Algedi Drops of Jupiter *B *S LA2011EEE 91E' EEEE FS91 2015 ADGA Senior Get of Sire and Premier Sire Winner 
DDD: SGCH Rosasharn's UMT Tupelo Honey 4*D EEEE FS91
Dam: Wood Bridge Farm Jasmine DS: NC Promisedland Palbo Abendago *B
DD: CH Sugar Creek Ring-Neck Dove

Pixie Hollow Little Maddie Black with Moonspots Blue Eye's D.O.B. 12/11/2014 Reg: ADGA
Sire J-Nels BB Little John Nelson
Sire J-Nels DH Be Bop
SS: CH Algedi Farm DJ Drops of Honey *B 
SSS: CH Algedi Drops of Jupiter *B *S LA2011 91' EEE 91E 23" (Permanent Score)
SD: CH Rosasham's UMT Tupelo Honey 4*D LA91'EEEE
SD: GCH J-Nels ER Dumplin 1*M LA2012 90' EEEV 2011 ADGA Nationals SR Reserve Champion
Dam: CH AGS Steele Ballew Lantanna *D
DS: AGS MCH Steele Ballew Blue Bayou Piddlin Acres Cajun Music ARMCH Twin Creeks BH Baywatch ++*S E MCH Piddlin Acres Doe C Doe E Briar Hill Blue Ice Crystal Green Gate Talclum X Piddlin Acres Luck O The Irish
DD: MCH/PGCH Half Pint Flora E RGCH AGS Nat'l 2002 Flat Rocks White Ice Munchranch Cactus Jack Flat Rocks Lambchop Flat Rocks Satin Lace Munchranch Cactus Jack Flat Rocks Masquerade

Dam Pixie Hollow NF Brave Merida
Sire: Algethia DJ NIght Fever
SS: CH Algedi Drops of Jupiter *B *S LA2011 91 EEEE 91E ' 23" FS91 (Permanent Score) 2015 ADGA Senior Get of Sire and Premier Sire Winner
SS: Rosasharn's UMT Hamachi +*B
SD: GCH AGS Rosasharn's TL Zenith 3*M
DD: SGCH/MCH Algedi DJ Honey Dew 1*M LA2010 EEEE 91'
DDS: CH Algedi Drops of Jupiter *B *S LA 2011 EEEE 91'E 23" FS91 (Permanent Score) 2015 ADGA Senior Get of Sire and Premier Sire Winner 
DDD: SGCH Rosasharn's UMT Tupelo Honey 4*D EEEE FS91 
Dam; Alethia Como Confetti 
DS: AGS MCH Mystiques BN Como DD: SGCH/MCH Algedi DJ Honey Dew 1*M LA2010 EEEE 91'
DDS: CH Algedi Drops of Jupiter *B *S LA2011 91'E EEEE 91' FS91 2015 ADGA Senior Get of Sire and Premier Sire Winner 
DDD: SGCH Rosasharn's UMT Tupelo Honey 4*D EEEE FS91
Dam: Old Mountain Farm Spee-Dee
Sire Piddlin Acres W Marlboro Man
SS:-Sugar Creek Winston *S *B Grand Sire- Sugar Creek Sally's Nate *S Grand Dam- Sugar Creek Silouette 6*D VEEE FS 90 Dam-MCH Piddlin Acres Neon Moon *D 'E' 90.6Grand Sire- Piddlin Acres Neon Deion Grand Dam- Piddlin Acres Midnight Star 'E' SD-2*M Old Mountain Farm Ta-Dah!Sire- Old Mountain Farm Don JuanGrand sire: Springs Run Merry Brandybuck+SGrand dam: 2*M Old Mountain Farm Ballerina 2*D'E' AR2104Dam: 1*M MCH Denning Hill Michi Kasu 'E'Grand Sire: Stonewall's Orbison*SGrand dam: Old Mountain Farm Ignition)
Dam: Old Mountain Farm Pee Dee Cue
Sire: Springs Run Merry Brandybuck ss: Ponders End DG Pimlico sss: Ponders End MTB Dancing Gecko ssd: Mighty Fine Prissy sd: Willow Creek Shine sds: Willows White Light'n dam: Old Mountain Farm Suddenly ds: Stonewall's Orbison dss: Gay-Mor Berry's Johnny Jump-Up dsd: Goodwood Penny Lane dd: Old Mountain Farm Zenon dds: Woodhaven Farms Neon Eclipse ddd: Old Mountain Farm Scarlet)


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

HeavenlyLoveNigerian said:


> Thank you so very much IHeartGoats can I see a picture of my Machil's uncle? Please


Sure
They are on my laptop so may be tomorrow or Monday


----------



## HeavenlyLoveNigerian (Jul 16, 2016)

Thank you so much IHeartGoats and what do you think about the cross with my does?


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

HeavenlyLoveNigerian said:


> Thank you so much IHeartGoats and what do you think about the cross with my does?


I think you have a nice buck and nice does. I don't know that we really know that much about it. I think sometimes we are just throwing something against the wall and hope that it sticks.
Sometime it works out and you get something nice, sometimes you cross 2 really good animals and it doesn't work out.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

This is One Fine Acre Big Brown D1635532
His Dam is CH Little Tots Estate Rosmarinus and his Sire is MCH Woodhaven Farms Luzifer Blue.
So, he is your bucks sire's half brother. Which would make him your buck's half uncle
He is a 2x RGC, 1x GC, 1x BOB. His GC and BOB was in a Nigerian Specialty Show.
His 2016 LA was 90 VEE.

The doe is One Fine Acre Shea. D1698456
She is one of Big Brown's daughters which would make her your bucks half first cousin.
She is a 1x Jr. GC, and a 1x Best in Show. Her GC was in a Nigerian Specialty Show.
As a FF her 2016 LA was 86 VEV+
She is on DHIR milk test and has a good shot of getting milk stars in all 3 categories as a First Freshener.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Those are some lovely goats! :drool:


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> Those are some lovely goats! :drool:


Thank you
We are really proud of those two


----------



## HeavenlyLoveNigerian (Jul 16, 2016)

Wow they are super nice IHeartGoats Big Brown does look like Machil Thank you for posting them so I could see! and Tha k you Suzanne Tyler


----------



## HeavenlyLoveNigerian (Jul 16, 2016)

And Machil half cousin Shea is Gorgeous!!


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

HeavenlyLoveNigerian said:


> Wow they are super nice IHeartGoats Big Brown does look like Machil Thank you for posting them so I could see! and Tha k you Suzanne Tyler


Your welcome


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

He's got some good, proven bloodlines behind him. He might cross alright on your does, but he seems to be lacking in some of the same areas as the does. I think you're going to see poor toplines and chines on the kids. The buck has a weak chine and roach back which also creates a steep rump. The does look a little better in those areas, but also need improvement. I do like the does. They look nice and dairy.


----------



## HeavenlyLoveNigerian (Jul 16, 2016)

Hi KW Farms, well the breeder of Painted Feather Genuine Mack aka Machil showed him and the judges love him took Grand Champion in his Class


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

In ADGA? AGS? NDGA? One show or more? 1st in his class or an actual grand champion leg? 

Just offering my opinion of the breedings. Which was asked.


----------



## HeavenlyLoveNigerian (Jul 16, 2016)

In the ADGA 1 show and first in his class I think


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

I'd have to agree with KW Farms, I don't think he will cross real well on your does, they seem to have a quite a few faults in common. If it was my herd I would start looking for a different buck to improve type.


----------



## HeavenlyLoveNigerian (Jul 16, 2016)

Well COgoatLover25, A lot of people is on my waiting list for 2017 kids out of Machil so I am going to stick with him, and the judges love him at the ADGA show won First place in his class with his breeder!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

HeavenlyLoveNigerian said:


> In the ADGA 1 show and first in his class I think


Ok yeah, there was no show history for him on ADGA subscription reports, meaning there was no RCH or GCH win. 1st in a class isn't a grand champion win. If it was a big class, I guess it could be worth mentioning, but sometimes there are only a few goats in a class so 1st doesn't necessarily mean much...heck I've been showing against myself alone in some classes before...so an automatic first. I guess my point is, one first place in a single class at one show doesn't really mean too much. I'm glad you really like him though and hope he does well for your herd.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

I learned a long time ago, that just because a lot of people buy into things doesn't mean it's the best, that goes for a lot of big herds as well.  we all have our own goals for our herd though and choose the type of animal we would like to produce. You have to remember too that it depends on the competition he was up against also, was it a small class with poor quality? Or was it a large class that represented the breed well? I don't mean to insult or offend anyone but 
you did ask for everyone's opinion(s). Best of luck with your endeavors on him  
For examples of some really nice ND bucks, try looking at both Old Mountain Farm's as well as Dragonfly Farm's bucks, they have some awesome does as well.


----------



## HeavenlyLoveNigerian (Jul 16, 2016)

It was a huge class with ADGA large class that represented the breed it was a ADGA show


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

What show? Just curious.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Winning a lot of shows doesn't mean he's a great buck for any doe. When choosing pairs, you want the two goats not to have similar faults, and, though they may be minor, your buck and does have similar faults. This will magnify the faults in their kids.


----------



## HeavenlyLoveNigerian (Jul 16, 2016)

ADGA show in Dade City, FL


----------



## HeavenlyLoveNigerian (Jul 16, 2016)

Well I asked a very great friend of mine she has been doing ADGA Nigerian dwarf goats for 10 + years showing and raising and she loved my Bucks Topline and Angles if she said he wasn't worth me buying Machil then she would have told me not to get him


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

You did ask our opinions. Just sayin


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Not sure why you're trying to defend him when you asked for opinions? I think you've got some good advice here from some people that understand desirable Nigerian Dwarf conformation. Here is an example of a near ideal buck. You can put the photo next to your buck and look at the differences in conformation I think would be of help to you, understanding a proper topline, rump, brisket, etc. The more knowledgeable you are on ideal conformation, the better breeding decisions you can make!  :thumb:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

This is a great link to understanding conformation as well. http://adga.org/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/Pre-TCTrainingMaterials.pdf


----------



## HeavenlyLoveNigerian (Jul 16, 2016)

Thank you KW Farms but I justed asked what did everyone thought about my new bucks genetics


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Yes, that, and what we think of crossing him on your does. I'm explaining the reasoning for why they wouldn't be the best pairing. I can't do that without explaining conformation.


----------



## HeavenlyLoveNigerian (Jul 16, 2016)

Okay Thank you and I love Machil's Lines and I have a lot of people on my list for 2017 kids from him so I am so Blessed


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

KW Farms said:


> Not sure why you're trying to defend him when you asked for opinions? I think you've got some good advice here from some people that understand desirable Nigerian Dwarf conformation. Here is an example of a near ideal buck. You can put the photo next to your buck and look at the differences in conformation I think would be of help to you, understanding a proper topline, rump, brisket, etc. The more knowledgeable you are on ideal conformation, the better breeding decisions you can make!  :thumb:


 Wow,
That looks like Big Brown.


----------



## HeavenlyLoveNigerian (Jul 16, 2016)

Which Buck are you talking about IHeartGoats?


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

HeavenlyLoveNigerian said:


> Which Buck are you talking about IHeartGoats?


The illustration of the "ideal buck" that KW attached.
Look at that illustration and then look at the picture of Big Brown.


----------



## HeavenlyLoveNigerian (Jul 16, 2016)

I see IHeartGoats what do you think about Machil's conformation?


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

I don't really like to comment on peoples goats from pictures.
But, if you want to know I do think that in the picture he is showing a dip in his chime. I also think that his back legs look a little posty.
But, I could have set him up and made him look much better. That's what you do when you show a goat, is try to hide (or at least disguise) their weakness and accent their strengths.

But, I will also say that to really tell about a goat, you need to see them moving and put your hands on them.
You need to see them walking towards you, away from you, and from the left and the right.

That's why you walk your goat in the ring, and you have to walk your goad during a linear appraisal.


----------



## HeavenlyLoveNigerian (Jul 16, 2016)

Yes IHEARTGOATS I get it, when I really set him up for showing he has no dip in his back has a great conformation on him He took First in his class at a big ADGA show with his breeder and the judges loved him


----------



## HeavenlyLoveNigerian (Jul 16, 2016)

This is a picture I took of Machil when I brought him home


----------



## HeavenlyLoveNigerian (Jul 16, 2016)

He was wanting a treat


----------



## HeavenlyLoveNigerian (Jul 16, 2016)

Don't you think IHEARTGOATS Machil will do good with our does? I think they will do Awesome together I have high hopes for him a lot of people are on my waiting list for 2017 kids out of Machil they saw his picture and wanted kids from his Genetics


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

And FYI
I was kidding when I said that Big Brown looked like the picture of the ideal buck
He is set up to try to look like that 
If that drawing is ideal then I guess he would be a 100 EEE. 
Big Brown got 90 VEE so he lost 10 points on the card. 
Interesting to look at the drawing and his picture and look for the deductions.


----------



## HeavenlyLoveNigerian (Jul 16, 2016)

Oh okay IHEARTGOATS Machil will look like his half uncle in the show ring next year Here is when Machil was a yearling with his Sire and a baby picture of him he was so adorable! He was at the breeders Sami Ray at Painted Feather Goats in Dade City, FL


----------

